# Robert Buchanan: Old Testament believers were not under the law’s condemnation



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 1, 2022)

All evangelical Christians are, of course, agreed that to them that are in Christ Jesus, there is now no condemnation. But this exemption from the law’s curse did not begin to take effect, for the first time, after the New Testament dispensation begun.

The law had as little power to condemn the believer under the Mosaic economy, as under that of the Gospel. It had as little power to condemn Moses, as it had to condemn Paul. From the moment God gave His great promise of mercy, through the promised seed, faith in that promise took away the law’s power to condemn even the chief of sinners.

For the reference, see:









Robert Buchanan: Old Testament believers were not under the law’s condemnation


All evangelical Christians are, of course, agreed that to them that are in Christ Jesus, there is now no condemnation. But this exemption from the law’s curse did not begin to take effect, fo…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

